# Naposim 5mg



## Scott9125 (May 4, 2009)

Hi I am taking 5mg Naposim and wondering how quick they start to work i have real ones and have been taking 30mg a day for just over two weeks and have got a little stronger but will they make me very very strong soon. I am eating well taking protein and creatine. Can someone help. I have been training for a good few years. Please help me someone


----------



## boyley1984 (Mar 28, 2009)

Scott9125 said:


> Hi I am taking 5mg Naposim and wondering how quick they start to work i have real ones and have been taking 30mg a day for just over two weeks and have got a little stronger but will they make me very very strong soon. I am eating well taking protein and creatine. Can someone help. I have been training for a good few years. Please help me someone


i dont think u get massive strength gains on dbol, but i think you should have put some water weight on after 2 weeks


----------

